# Mover recommendation



## pm16 (Mar 9, 2016)

We are moving back to the US from Mexico City and are looking for Mexican movers to get us to the Laredo, TX border where we plan on renting a UHaul. We are also looking into a customs broker too.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

SEYMI did a great job for us and I've heard nothing but good about that company.
Good luck on your move.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

That last post sure looks like advertising!


----------

